# more upriver perdido bass



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

again all on spinnerbaits one was 3 and some change pounds all the other were bout 2 pounds caught many others but these were the best. Im going to make a thread on my spinnerbait tactics which i got from the KVD dvds on spinnerbaits but i have made a few adjustments that seem to work better for me(if it aint broke dont fix it)


----------



## reel em on in (Dec 29, 2011)

nice fish man..hope i can catch a few soon


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice catch!


----------



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

awesome, cant wait to read the spinnerbait thread!


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Can't wait to see the thread. I'm a big spinnerbait fan.

NJD


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Great post! Looking forward to the spinnerbait thread


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice fish. I've also been hitting a few nice bass in the Perdido using spinner baits. I use the $1.00 chartreuse baits from Walmart and not only the bass but the reds and specks have been hitting the spinner baits hard. Nice post.


----------

